# είδος + γεν. | είδους + ον.



## jaxlarus

Ναι, το έχω αντιληφθεί ό,τι πάω γυρεύοντας για σχιζοφρένεια - στην τρίχα είμαι - αλλά...
- Τι εννοείς "στην τρίχα";
- Στην τρίχα, ρε παιδί μου, "κοντά". Και μη με διακόπτεις!
- Καλά, ντε!

...Όπως έλεγα λοιπόν:

Στη χρήση μπορώ με τη διαίσθηση ή έστω με το "κριτήριο του ορθού" να ξεχωρίσω πότε λέμε *είδος + γενική* και πότε *είδους + ονομαστική*. 
Πχ:
*Τι είδους άνθρωπος είναι;
Ανακαλύφθηκε ένα νέο είδος καυσίμου.
Το πάρκο φιλοξενεί πολλών ειδών ζώα.
Πολλά είδη ζώων κινδυνεύουν με αφανισμό.
Είναι ένα είδος μικρόσωμου σκύλου *rolleyes:...που ζει στο Μαλάουι και κάθε Πάσχα σέρνει το τριαξονικό του Άη Βασίλη)*.*

Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, τους περισσότερους κανόνες γραμματικής είτε τους έμαθα εμπειρικά ή έπρεπε να τους 'εφεύρω' / αυτοσχεδιάσω για να διδάξω στην τάξη (και κατόπιν να τους τσεκάρω και να δικαιωθώ - δοξάστε με!).
- Δοκιμάσατε ποτέ να διδάξετε παρατατικό σε 10χρονα που δεν μιλάνε λέξη ελληνικά; Ενδείκνυται!
- Πάψε!

Από τον Γούγλη:
*Ένας γεωργός ζωντανών είναι εκείνος που ανατρέφει κοπάδια, γουρούνια ή άλλων ειδών ζώα φάρμας*.
Αυτό δεν θα εξακολουθούσε να είναι σωστό αν λέγαμε:
[...] *ανατρέφει κοπάδια, γουρούνια ή άλλα είδη ζώων φάρμας*;

Ρωτάω, λοιπόν: Είναι κανένα παιδάκι ανάμεσά μας που το 'χει καλύτερα ψαγμένο το θέμα; Κανένα παιδάκι ανάμεσά μας που έτυχε - έτυχε λέμε - ν' ακούσει κάτι γι' αυτό;

Αν ναι, πολύ θα το εκτιμούσα αν μοιραζόταν αυτή τη γνώση με τ' άλλα παιδάκια.

Φιλικά και στα πρόθυρα,

jax
(και...ο άλλος!)


----------



## jaxlarus

Χμ... Αν *είδους* = *λογής*; 
Αν σφ²χ = ±(√2)/2;
Χμ²... Πρέπει να έχει κάποια σχέση με τη λειτουργία που επιτελεί η λέξη *είδος *στην πρόταση... Δηλαδή αν είναι αντικείμενο ή υποκείμενο, σωστά; 
Ναι, αλλά το *είδος *είναι ουδέτερο, οπότε είτε αντικείμενο (αιτιατική), είτε υποκείμενο (ονομαστική) είναι το ίδιο. 
Σωστά...

Πρόταση 1: *Υπάρχουν πολλά είδη ζώων.*
Πρόταση 2: *Υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών ζώα.*

Στην 1η υποκείμενο είναι το (*πολλά*) *είδη*, ενώ το *ζώων *αποτελεί προσδιορισμό [;] του *είδη*.
Στη 2η υποκείμενο είναι το *ζώα*, ενώ το (*πολλών*) *ειδών *αποτελεί προσδιορισμό του *ζώα*.

Πρόταση 3: *Καλλιεργεί διαφορα είδη δέντρων.*
Πρόταση 4: *Καλλιεργεί διαφόρων ειδών δέντρα.
*
Στην 3η το (*διάφορα*) *είδη *είναι αντικείμενο του *καλλιεργεί*, και το *δέντρων *προσδιορισμός του *είδη*.
Στην 4η αντικείμενο είναι το *δέντρα*, ενώ το (*διαφόρων*) *ειδών *είναι προσδιορισμός του *δέντρα*. 

 Αλλά στην πραγματικότητα για το ίδιο *§¢@Ťø* δεν μιλάμε;
 Τσκ τσκ τσκ... Χυδαίε! Χαμερπή! Ποτα*π*έ! Δούναβη, Σηκουάνα!


----------



## Kevman

Α, ρε Τζαξ, τα ποστς σου πάντα είναι απολαυστικά! 

Υπάρχουν αληθινά διαφορές της έννοιας, ή απλά της επισημότητας;

Ως ξένος πράγματι έμαθα για αυτή τη 'σχιζοφρενή' χρήση του «είδος».  Νόμισα πως το «είδος» είναι ειδική περίπτωση.  Κατόπιν θα παρατηρούσα το «λογή» να φέρεται κάπως παρόμοια στη γενική (μόνο ως "λογής" δουλεύει, νομίζω), αλλά αυτές μπορεί να είναι οι μόνες λέξεις που λειτουργούν έτσι.

Κοίτα λοιπόν τη σελίδα 326 αυτού του βιβλίου.
Λέει: "'What sort of' may also be expressed by τι είδος (τι είδους (gen.) in more formal usage) followed by a noun in the case appropriate to its function in the clause".

Αλλά, όσον για το «είδος + γενική», μοιάζει με επισημότερες εκφράσεις ποσότητας, πχ:
ένας σωρός βιβλίων
όπου οι πιο κοινές όμως χρησιμοποιούν "την πτώση κατάλληλη με τη λειτουργία στην πρόταση":
Ένα ζευγάρι σκύλοι γάβγιζαν.
Είδα ένα ζευγάρι σκύλους.

Αυτό το είδος παράθεση (<--να η τρίτη εκλογή!) ουσιαστικών ονομάζεται "*partative*" στα αγγλικά νομίζω.  Αν ήξερα τι θα πει στα ελληνικά ίσως θα μπορούσα καλύτερα να το ψάξω και εδώ.


----------



## jaxlarus

Kevman said:


> Α, ρε Τζαξ, τα ποστς σου πάντα είναι απολαυστικά!



Merci, Kev! A propos: Τζαξ => Ζακ.



> Κατόπιν θα παρατηρούσα το «λογή» να φέρεται κάπως παρόμοια στη γενική (μόνο ως "λογής" δουλεύει, νομίζω ), αλλά αυτές μπορεί να είναι οι μόνες λέξεις που λειτουργούν έτσι.


Λογής - Εκεί συχνάζουν λογής λογής άνθρωποι.
Λογιών - Εκεί συχνάζουν λογιών λογιών άνθρωποι (= κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι).



> Αλλά, όσον για το «είδος + γενική», μοιάζει με επισημότερες εκφράσεις ποσότητας, πχ:
> ένας σωρός βιβλίων *= ένας σωρός βιβλία, μια στοίβη χαρτιά, χιλιάδες τόνοι σκουπιδιών (usually replaced by nominative)*
> όπου οι πιο κοινές όμως χρησιμοποιούν "την πτώση κατάλληλη με τη λειτουργία στην πρόταση":
> Ένα ζευγάρι σκύλοι γάβγιζαν.
> Είδα ένα ζευγάρι σκύλους.





> Αυτό το είδος παράθεση (<--να η τρίτη εκλογή!) ουσιαστικών ονομάζεται "*partitive*" στα αγγλικά νομίζω.  Αν ήξερα τι θα πει στα ελληνικά ίσως θα μπορούσα καλύτερα να το ψάξω και εδώ.


Στα ελληνικά *γενική διαιρετική*. Αλλά με τον όρο αυτό εννοούμε το μέρος από ένα σύνολο:
*Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των πολιτών...
Τρεις εκ των υπόπτων κατάφεραν να διαφύγουν.* 

It does sound much more formal, indeed. Especially the second one.

Κάτσε να ρίξω μια ματιά στα links σου και επανέρχομαι.
- Γίνεται να έρθω κι εγώ;
- Εσύ να κάτσεις στ' αυγά σου!

 Ζακ


----------



## jaxlarus

Kevman said:


> Κοίτα λοιπόν τη σελίδα 326 αυτού του βιβλίου.



Unfortunately..."Pages 246-349 are not part of this book review".
Oh, dear! 

*But I still believe you're μέγας, ρε Kev! *


----------



## Kevman

jaxlarus said:


> Unfortunately..."Pages 246-349 are not part of this book review".
> Oh, dear!


Ουφ! I _thought_ I got a message like that at first, but then I searched the text for the word "sort" and sifted through the results until I found what I was looking for.  It must have given me a cookie, too, because when I click the link I posted I go right to page 326, and my message now is "Pages 246-*324* are not part of this book preview"!  Η «αναζήτηση» πρέπει να σε αφήσει να βρεις τις κρυφτές σελίδες στο Google Books!  Χμμ....!  Αλλά τώρα, όταν επαναλάβω την ίδια διαδικασία απ' την αρχή, τα αποτελέσματα για σελ. 325 και 326 λένε: "Sorry, this page's content is restricted"!   Σόρυ!

I quoted the most important part anyway.  The rest of the line is this (the link I posted _still_ takes me there!): "[...] appropriate to it's function in the clause; there is also a more colloquial, but now rather old-fashioned, alternative, τι λογής:" and the example given is: "Τι είδος [_or_ είδους _or_ λογής] άνθρωπος είναι;"



jaxlarus said:


> Λογής - Εκεί συχνάζουν λογής λογής άνθρωποι.
> Λογιών - Εκεί συχνάζουν λογιών λογιών άνθρωποι (= κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι).


Α, ναι, βέβαια και στον πληθυντικό.   Διαβάζω πιστά τον Καζαντζάκη μου και κει το έχω αντιμετωπίσει. 
Μα σκέψου τώρα για αυτό το «καρυδιάς καρύδι».  Δεν μπορεί να είναι κάπως παρόμοιο με το «είδους» στο βάθος;



jaxlarus said:


> Στα ελληνικά *γενική διαιρετική*. Αλλά με τον όρο αυτό εννοούμε το μέρος από ένα σύνολο:


Oops, I think I was actually talking about the 'genitive of content' or 'genitive of the whole' (in my defense, a concept very closely related to the partitive).
*Γενική συνολική*?


----------



## anthodocheio

Kevman said:


> Αυτό το είδος παράθεση (<--να η τρίτη εκλογή!) ουσιαστικών [...]


 


Kevman said:


> and the example given is: "Τι είδος [_or_ είδους _or_ λογής] άνθρωπος είναι;"


 
Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω βρε παιδιά... Η συμμετοχή μου δε θα είναι "ψαγμένη" αλλά... Λέγεται έτσι;

Είπαμε.. "αυτό το είδος παράθεσης" ή "αυτού του είδους παράθεση"...
"Τι είδους άνθρωπος είναι"...

Σόρυ, απλά a native speaker... 

Τζαξ, (Γιορτάζεις σήμερα?) σε παρακαλώ, όταν γράψεις αυτή την γραμματική ΝΕΚ Δημητρίου (καθώς και την μέθοδο ελληνικής για ξένους), παρακαλώ, στείλε μου από ένα αντίγραφο...

Χριστίνα


----------



## jaxlarus

> I quoted the most important part anyway.  The rest of the line is this (the link I posted _still_ takes me there!): "[...] appropriate to it's function in the clause; there is also a more colloquial, but now rather old-fashioned, alternative, τι λογής:" and the example given is: "Τι είδος [_or_ είδους _or_ λογής] άνθρωπος είναι;"


Λέμε "*τι είδος άνθρωπος είναι*"; Το "*είδους / λογής άνθρωπος*", το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά το πρώτο δε νομίζω να είναι δόκιμο. Κάπου παραπέμπει σε species, αντί για sort / kind, σαν να μιλάμε για ράτσα σκύλου. Φυσικά και το "*είδος ανθρώπου*" εκεί παραπέμπει, κατά τη γνώμη μου... "*Σόι άνθρωπος*", ναι. Εκτός κι αν προηγείται προσδιορισμός του *είδος*: "*Σπάνιο είδος ανθρώπου*".



> Μα σκέψου τώρα για αυτό το «καρυδιάς καρύδι».  Δεν μπορεί να είναι κάπως παρόμοιο με το «είδους» στο βάθος;


Εννοιολογικά, βέβαια. Αλλά αν δεν απατώμαι, το "*καρύδι *[*της*] *καρυδιάς*" είναι γενική κτητική, μια και φανερώνει προέλευση ή καταγωγή. Το "(*σπάνιο*) *είδος ανθρώπου*" πρέπει να είναι γενική διαιρετική (το είδος υποδιαιρείται σε ανθρώπους και χίλια δυο άλλα έμβια και άβια), ενώ το "(*σπανιου*) *είδους άνθρωπος*" μάλλον γενική της ποιότητας, σαν να λέμε "*χαλιά *(*αρίστης*) *ποιότητας*".

Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ. Νομίζω είναι ό,τι αξιολογότερο κατάφερα να βρω ως τώρα. Δυστυχώς τα παραδείγματα περιορίζονται μόνο στο πεδίο των τηλεπικοινωνιών, αλλά you'll get the point. 



> Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω βρε παιδιά... Η συμμετοχή μου δε θα είναι "ψαγμένη" αλλά...


Προς Θεού! Είμαστ' εδώ γιατί θέλουμε ν' ακούσουμε γνώμες, γιατί θέλουμε να βελτιωνόμαστε, γιατί έχουμε μια κάποια απορία. Κανείς δεν 'επεμβαίνει' και κανενός η συμμετοχή δεν περνάει από κόσκινο.  "Και η πιο μικρή εισφορά, είναι μεγάλη!" 



> Τζαξ, (Γιορτάζεις σήμερα?)


Όχι. Δεν εορτάζω και ούτε δέχομαι επισκέψεις!  Γιατί τι είναι σήμερα; Η παγκόσμια μέρα ζώων;  Εξάλλου, δε ξέρεις εκείνο το άσμα που λέει "οι χωρισμένοι δε γιορτάζουνε ποτέ";! 

Α, παιδιά! Το *Τζαξ *δε μου αρέσει!  Παραπέμπει σε τζαζζζζ! Με *Ζακ*, *jax *είμ' εντάξει. Και με το *Λάζαρος*, δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αλήθεια! Αλλά το *Τζαξ *μου κάνει κάπως...



> όταν γράψεις αυτή την γραμματική ΝΕΚ Δημητρίου (καθώς και την μέθοδο ελληνικής για ξένους), παρακαλώ, στείλε μου από ένα αντίγραφο...


Βεβαίως! Είσαι πρώτη στη λίστα! 

ΥΓ: Ireney; Καλέ Ireney;


----------



## Kevman

anthodocheio said:


> Είπαμε.. "αυτό το είδος παράθεσης" ή "αυτού του είδους παράθεση"...
> "Τι είδους άνθρωπος είναι"...
> 
> Σόρυ, απλά a native speaker...





jaxlarus said:


> Λέμε "*τι είδος άνθρωπος είναι*"; Το "*είδους / λογής άνθρωπος*", το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά το πρώτο δε νομίζω να είναι δόκιμο.


Well, I'd say you guys have effectively outvoted my sole (usually reliable) source on this one. 

Θα το μελετήσω κείνο το site, Ζακ.  Ευχαριστώ. 

Erm... did we even answer your question??


----------



## Vagabond

jaxlarus said:


> Λέμε "*τι είδος άνθρωπος είναι*"; Το "*είδους / λογής άνθρωπος*", το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά το πρώτο δε νομίζω να είναι δόκιμο. [...] "*Σόι άνθρωπος*", ναι.


Ε, από εκεί βγήκε. Το "τι σόι άνθρωπος"... εξευγενίστηκε κι έγινες "τι είδος άνθρωπος". Σε καμία περίπτωση δε λέω ότι είναι σωστό. Ακούγεται όμως, οπότε το ζήτημα είναι αν ανήκει κανείς στους prescrivists ή στους άλλους. Άλλωστε και το "τι σοί" + ονομαστική, ιδιωματικό είναι (ή έτσι ξεκίνησε, anyway).

ΥΓ.1: Άνω τελεία ξέρει κανείς πώς βάζουμε με αυτόν τον διάολο που λέγεται πληκτρολόγιο;
ΥΓ.2: Κι εγώ θέλω αντίγραφο, και μάλιστα με αυτόγραφο!!


----------



## anthodocheio

Vagabond said:


> Ε, από εκεί βγήκε. Το "τι σόι άνθρωπος"... εξευγενίστηκε κι έγινες "τι είδος άνθρωπος". Σε καμία περίπτωση δε λέω ότι είναι σωστό. Ακούγεται όμως, οπότε το ζήτημα είναι αν ανήκει κανείς στους prescrivists ή στους άλλους. Άλλωστε και το "τι σοί" + ονομαστική, ιδιωματικό είναι (ή έτσι ξεκίνησε, anyway).
> 
> ΥΓ.1: Άνω τελεία ξέρει κανείς πώς βάζουμε με αυτόν τον διάολο που λέγεται πληκτρολόγιο;
> ΥΓ.2: Κι εγώ θέλω αντίγραφο, και μάλιστα με αυτόγραφο!!


 
Γεια!

Εγώ θα έλεγα εξευγενίζοντάς_το, "τι είδους". Το άλλο δεν το έχω ακόυσει.. Δεν είναι και εύηχο...

Υ.Γ.: Και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για την άνω τελεία!


----------



## ireney

Βρήκα ΠιΣι που δουλεύει και ήρθα (αφήστε τα, φέτος με έχει φτύσει ολόκληρο κοπάδι από γκαμήλες γκμτ!).

Λοιπόν, να πω τη μαύρη αλήθεια, τώρα έχω μπερδευτεί τα μάλα. Για τι ακριβώς μιλάμε; Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι βάλαμε και νέες παραμέτρους στο παιχνίδι. Η αρχική ερώτηση του παρά γουρουνότριχα ενδεδυμένου με υποκάμισο με μακριά, δετά μανίκια Λάζαρου, Jax, Ζακ, Τζαξ νομίζω ότι απαντήθηκε από τον ίδιο εκτός αν έχω χάσει κι άλλη φαιά ουσία από την ελάχιστη που μου έχει παραμείνει (υπάρχει και ρεζέρβα αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι κάνει σιέστα διαρκείας, κοινώς κατάληψη )


----------



## jaxlarus

Join Date: Mar 2006
                     Location: Greece
 Native of: Greece Greek
                    Age: 33
*                                               Posts: 3,000*

...Κι αυτό επέλεξες να αποτελέσει το τρισχιλιοστό σου post;! 
Φτου σου, κοπέλαμ! Και στο δεκακις χιλιοστό σου!

Εν πάση, πόσα και ποια απ' αυτά που ακούστηκαν πιο πάνω είναι όντως σωστά;
(α) Τα *είδος + γεν.* και *είδους + ον.* μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν εναλλακτικά;
(β) Όντως *είδος + ον.* είναι αδόκιμο;
(γ) Όντως *είδος + γεν.* είναι γενική διαιρετική και *είδους + ον.* γενική της ποιότητας;
(δ) Το υποκάμισο με τα έξτρα μακριά μανίκια είναι στη μόδα, ή να προτιμήσω κάτι σε λευκό με οριζόντιες ρίγες; 
Όχι πως σκέφτομαι να διαπράξω φόνο κάποιας mod (κάποιας, δε λέω ονόματα), έτσι από περιέργεια ρωτάω...

 Παιδιά, ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας και υποκλίνομαι.
Για την άνω τελεία (άλλο μου ψώνιο) θα σας στείλω οδηγίες με mail ή ΠΜ, αλλά έχετε υπόψη σας ότι θα αφορά μόνο το Word.
*
 Dr Jackill / Mr. Hyde*


----------



## Kevman

ireney said:


> _*Τζαξ*_ νομίζω ότι απαντήθηκε από τον ίδιο


Μήπως μιλάς για το κακό, μπλε alter-ego του. 
- 'Sokay?
- 'Salright.

Εγώ προσπάθησα ν' απαντήσω, αλλά ουδέν οίδα. 


Και σόρυ για το εκ θέματος αλλά...


Vagabond said:


> Άνω τελεία ξέρει κανείς πώς βάζουμε με αυτόν τον διάολο που λέγεται πληκτρολόγιο;


Μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις Alt + 2 5 0.
Εγώ έχω εγκαταστήσει και το πολυτονικό πληκτρολόγιο στο WinXP, όπου χρησιμοποιώ RighthandAlt + Shift + ] (λίγο ανώτερη η τελεία, και προτιμώτερο νομίζω).


----------



## jaxlarus

Vagabond said:


> Ε, από εκεί βγήκε. Το "τι σόι άνθρωπος"... εξευγενίστηκε κι έγινε "τι είδος άνθρωπος".



Το *σόι + ον.* είναι απλά ένας τύπος της καθομιλουμένης για το *είδος*,  *ποιόν*. Απλά συντάσσεται με ονομαστική αντί της γενικής των υπολοίπων.

Πάντως εμείς κάτω το χρησιμοποιούμε και ως επίθετο, με την έννοια 'καλός', 'εντάξει', 'της προκοπής' ή και 'έχων σώας τας φρένας', αν αναφερόμαστε σε άτομο. 
Αν δεν απατώμαι και στη ΝΕΚ χρησιμοποιείται, δεν είναι;

Πιθανότατα από την έκφραση 'από σόι', δηλαδή από [καλή] οικογένεια (*soy *στα τουρκικά), ευγενικής καταγωγής, που κατέληξε να σημαίνει...καρατσεκαρισμένος.

*Δεν του βγήκε σόι το αμάξι που πήρε και το τρέχει συνέχεια στους μηχανικούς.
Οι ντομάτες στο ψυγείο δεν μου φαίνονται σόι. Πετάξου φέρε άλλες.
Εμένα ο άντρας της δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ σόι πάντως.*


----------



## jaxlarus

Kevman said:


> Μήπως μιλάς για το κακό, μπλε alter-ego του.
> - 'Sokay?
> - 'Salright.



 Exactly!



Kevman said:


> Εγώ προσπάθησα ν' απαντήσω, αλλά ουδέν οίδα.



Γιατί, καλέ; Μια χαρά τροφή για σκέψη έδωσες! Εδώ τροφή για σκέψη, στο άλλο μελομακάρονα... Πειράζει να σε λέω Βέφα;  Μαμαλάκη τότε;



Kevman said:


> Μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις Alt + 2 5 0.
> Εγώ έχω εγκαταστήσει και το πολυτονικό πληκτρολόγιο στο WinXP, όπου χρησιμοποιώ RighthandAlt + Shift + ] (λίγο ανώτερη η τελεία, και προτιμώτερο νομίζω).



Με το Alt+250 βγαίνει αυτό που στις γραμματοσειρές ονομάζεται middle dot, που αν θέλουμε να ακριβολογούμε δεν είναι η άνω τελεία, είναι το interpunct mad: Την μισώ τη middle dot! Να πεθάνει!). 
H άνω τελεία έχει δικό της όνομα ως Greek Ano teleia σ' όλες τις γραμματοσειρές που περιλαμβάνουν ελληνικούς χαραχτήρες και ξεχωριστό κωδικό στο Unicode.

Παρακαλούμε όπως υποστηρίξετε την άνω τελεία!


----------



## ireney

jaxlarus said:


> Join Date: Mar 2006
> Location: Greece
> Native of: Greece Greek
> Age: 33
> *                                               Posts: 3,000*
> 
> ...Κι αυτό επέλεξες να αποτελέσει το τρισχιλιοστό σου post;!
> Φτου σου, κοπέλαμ! Και στο δεκακις χιλιοστό σου!



Ναι καλό δεν ήταν; 



> Εν πάση, πόσα και ποια απ' αυτά που ακούστηκαν πιο πάνω είναι όντως σωστά;
> (α) Τα *είδος + γεν.* και *είδους + ον.* μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν εναλλακτικά;



Ννννν όχι . Ναι μεν ίσως να είναι δυνατό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αλλά δεν είναι και πολύ δόκιμο να πούμε "τι είδος ανθρώπου είναι;" σωστά; 

Ας πάρουμε το "Το Χ είναι ένα είδος φαγητού" και το "Το Χ είναι φαγητό του είδους των λαδερών". Δύο διαφορετικά νοήματα. Η πρώτη πρόταση μας λέει ότι το Χ είναι φαγητό. Μπορεί δεν και να σημαίνει ότι μετα βίας ανήκει σε αυτή την ομάδα. Η δεύτερη θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι το Χ είναι φαγητό και μας λέει σε ποια υπομονάδα τους ανήκει.

Όσον αφορά το "είδος ανθρώπου" μόνο μεταφορικά σε περιπτώσεις όπως "Είναι το είδος του ανθρώπου που θέλει να σκοτώσει μια αθώα μοδίστρα"



> (β) Όντως *είδος + ον.* είναι αδόκιμο;



Εμένα έτσι μου κάνει.



> (γ) Όντως *είδος + γεν.* είναι γενική διαιρετική και *είδους + ον.* γενική της ποιότητας;



Θα την ονόμαζα της ιδιότητας τη δεύτερη προσωπικά.



> (δ) Το υποκάμισο με τα έξτρα μακριά μανίκια είναι στη μόδα, ή να προτιμήσω κάτι σε λευκό με οριζόντιες ρίγες;
> Όχι πως σκέφτομαι να διαπράξω φόνο κάποιας mod (κάποιας, δε λέω ονόματα), έτσι από περιέργεια ρωτάω...


Τώρα μιλάει ο Τζαξ ή ο Λάζαρος;



> Παιδιά, ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας και υποκλίνομαι.
> Για την άνω τελεία (άλλο μου ψώνιο) θα σας στείλω οδηγίες με mail ή ΠΜ, αλλά έχετε υπόψη σας ότι θα αφορά μόνο το Word.



Αχ ας ανοίξει κάποιος θέμα για την άνω τελεία! Να κάνω και τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις link με τις οδηγίες προς ναυτιλλομένους!


----------



## jaxlarus

ireney said:


> Ννννν όχι . Ναι μεν ίσως να είναι δυνατό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αλλά δεν είναι και πολύ δόκιμο να πούμε "τι είδος ανθρώπου είναι;" σωστά;



Μμμμμμάλλον στις *πλείστες *των περιπτώσεων - πλην ίσως του *άνθρωπος *για τους λόγους που αναφέραμε -, αναλόγως της λειτουργίας που επιτελεί στην πρόταση:

*Το φιρίκι** *είναι ένα είδος μήλου*.
*Είναι νέου είδους μήλα, γενετικά τροποποιημένα.*

*Το διαδίκτυο εισήγαγε μια νέου είδους επικοινωνία, το e-mail.
Με το διαδίκτυο εγκαινιάστηκε ένα νέο είδος επικοινωνίας, το e-mail.*

*Στο μέλλον να αποφέυγεις τέτοιου είδους σχόλια.
Αυτό το είδος σχολίων αποθαρρύνει το παιδί.
*
Λανθάνομαι; 
Ρε παιδιά, πάλι κάπου στα αντικείμενα, τα υποκείμενα και τα κατηγορούμενα με στέλνουν αυτά τα παραδείγματα...



ireney said:


> Ας πάρουμε το "Το Χ είναι ένα είδος φαγητού" και το "Το Χ είναι φαγητό του είδους των λαδερών". Δύο διαφορετικά νοήματα. Η πρώτη πρόταση μας λέει ότι το Χ είναι φαγητό. *Μπορεί δε και να σημαίνει ότι μετα βίας ανήκει σε αυτή την ομάδα.* Η δεύτερη θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι το Χ είναι φαγητό και μας λέει σε ποια υπομονάδα τους ανήκει.



- Μπαμπά, τι είναι *σασίμι*;
- Είναι ένα είδος σούσι. Βασικά το ψάρι που... κτλ
- Και *σούσι *τι έιναι;
- Αυτό που κατεβάζουμε με το σάκε, ντε!

- Κύριε, τι είναι *μουσικοπαιδαγωγική*;
- Είναι ένα είδος παιδαγωγικής, στην οποία... κτλ
- Και *παιδαγωγική *τι είναι;
- Ένα νεανικό σφάλμα που πληρώνω ακόμη! 



ireney said:


> Όσον αφορά το "είδος ανθρώπου" μόνο μεταφορικά σε περιπτώσεις όπως "Είναι το είδος του ανθρώπου που θέλει να σκοτώσει μια αθώα μοδίστρα"



 Α, τον *κακούργο*! Το *ραδιούργο*! Τον *πανούργο*! Να πάει να δει αμέσως *νευροχειρούργο*! Και να του πεις να τον διαλέξει *μούργο*!



ireney said:


> Θα την ονόμαζα της ιδιότητας τη δεύτερη προσωπικά.



Και καλά θα κάνεις, γιατί *γενική της ποιότητας* δεν υπάρχει! 
Κι εγώ αυτήν εννοούσα και μπουρδουκλώθηκα στο *χαλί*, που το ΄θελα κι αρίστου ποιότητας, δεν κοιτάω το *χάλι *μου..! Αλλά *χαλάλι *μου!

 Όλοι μαζί
(Κι ο Λάζαρος κι ο Τζαξ κι ο Ζακ κι εγώ. Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε!)

________________
*Για να ξεφύγουμε απ' το...*φοινίκι*!


----------

